# Christmas Oldies But Goodies



## making_art (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## Retired (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## making_art (Dec 20, 2014)

The tractors video is blocked in my country.........mg:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 21, 2014)

Those grinches!


----------



## Retired (Dec 21, 2014)

> The tractors video is blocked in my country....



The Hola add-on to your browser can fix that.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 21, 2014)

Steve said:


> The Hola add-on to your browser can fix that.



Not available for Firefox as far as I can tell.


----------



## making_art (Dec 21, 2014)

This video contains content from SME who has blocked it in your country on copyright grounds. This is the chrome notice

Sent from my tablet using tapatalk


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 21, 2014)

Steve uses the Hola add-on for Chrome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## making_art (Dec 21, 2014)

I dont have extensions /add on in Chrome and the Chrome webstore says my operating system is not supported yet. Android KitKat.. Oh well

Sent from my tablet using tapatalk


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 21, 2014)

Let's just pick on Steve until he gives in and posts Canadian videos!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## making_art (Dec 21, 2014)

Yeah, gee Steve...is sunshine more important than your country of origin?

Sent from my tablet using tapatalk


----------



## Retired (Dec 21, 2014)

Does this one display for you?





> Yeah, gee Steve...is sunshine more important than your country of origin?


----------



## making_art (Dec 21, 2014)

Nope....same notice

Sent from my tablet using tapatalk


----------



## Retired (Dec 21, 2014)

I'm surprised that some YouTube videos are blocked in Canada.  I have not seen that in the videos I have accessed, even without using Hola.

I don't know about Android KitKat, but if you have a PC, I would think that you should be able to view it, certainly with Hola.

Have you had many other types of content blocked?

Later, I'll try viewing these videos on my Android tablet and get back to you.

Steve


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 21, 2014)

Blocked for me too. Won't even load the error message in Tapatalk.


----------



## Retired (Dec 21, 2014)

Is it just the Tractors videos that are blocked Make Art?  What about if you try to use the Android YouTube App?  David, are you using your iPad?

Steve


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 21, 2014)

No it's both of them and they don't work on iPad, iPhone, or PC desktop for me.


----------

